# Case on/off button



## Hitman (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello Gent's
My push button on switch on my case is sticking
I have tried cleaning it and blowing it out but it still happens everyone in a while.
Specifically if I push a little to hard it stays down and the comp starts up and then shuts down.
ON any case
This is a ThermalTake Case I went to there web page but I don't see that they sell this on button.
Can you tell me where I can look and get one.
Are these switches more or less the same or do's it have to be specific
Model wise and such

Thanks
Ruben M.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 24, 2010)

I would completely remove the switch from the case a clean it with a ton of contact cleaner.
Let it all evaporate and then do it a couple more times.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 24, 2010)

what thermaltake chassis is this button from?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2010)

Buy a new switch, they're 20pence.


----------



## Hitman (Nov 24, 2010)

*switch*

Hello
Athlo Wrote:


> what thermaltake chassis is this button from?



Case is ThermalTake Xaser 3

PantherX12 Wrote:


> Buy a new switch, they're 20pence.



I contacted ThermalTake via e mail
But they do not sell them
So where can I purchase one

Ruben M.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's just a switch.

You don't need a specific one, just buy a switch and then attach the wires you have to it : ]

Or you can actually buy case switches buy themselves by searching for case power button


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 24, 2010)

There is 2 main type the ON/OFF switch from AT psu cases that stay in contact while in ON position and the new one on ATX cases that is only a spring loaded metal plate that temporarely make a contact to start the psu and then disengage. Any type of temporary contact will work.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> There is 2 main type the ON/OFF switch from AT psu cases that stay in contact while in ON position and the new one on ATX cases that is only a spring loaded metal plate that temporarely make a contact to start the psu and then disengage. Any type of temporary contact will work.



For example, I switch on my pc with a lighter


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep. I used to do it with a case screw between the 2 pins when i had no case


----------



## Hitman (Nov 24, 2010)

*This*

Hello
 To the lighter and Case screw to turn on your PC.

Well I don't want to do that
And I can not find the switch that clips in like the one I have now.
Bit I did find this
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062508
It should work yes

Thanks Gents
Ruben M.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2010)

Try putting case power switch into google shopping.

This was one of the top results for the UK http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_2026.html


AS for that switch it should do the job, although you could get a cheaper one than that, the ones used in most pcs are really really crappy XD


----------



## Hitman (Nov 25, 2010)

*switch*

Hello

Panther Wrote:


> AS for that switch it should do the job, although you could get a cheaper one than that, the ones used in most pcs are really really crappy



Yea there are cheeper ones but a dollar or 2 more and a better switch I can handle.
The one that is in there now has 2 little clips that you push threw the case it to retain it.
I would not even say clips they are like little hooks.
So yea cheep is the word.

Ruben M.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2010)

Cool let us know how the switch swapping goes : ]


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 25, 2010)

Some new mobos have a seting in BIOS press any key on your keyboard two power it up,


----------



## Hitman (Nov 25, 2010)

*New Switch installed*

Hello Gent's
Thank you for your help very much appreciated

I got the new switch in pretty simple really
Although I had to drill the hole out a little bigger but easy enough to 
Just clipped off old button and soldered the new button install plugged it in.

Pic of old button and new button

Ruben M.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice, glad it went well


----------

